# Crossing for #6 Aristo Switches?



## noela (May 22, 2008)

Does anybody know if there is a crossing track for the Aristo-Craft #6 switch? I would like to use a #6 switch and then a crossing to get through a parallel track. I may just be wishing. Track centers are approximately 6"


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Try the below link: 
The topic may be what you are after. Crossovers were discussed at length. A search may turn up other postings.

Gary 


http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...spx#100601


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I think its the 19.5 one AC makes.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That thread is the wide radius switch, need different crossover and dimensions for #6 switch. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Your right it is about the wide radius but there's a reference (allbeit buried in the postings) to using a 19.5 degree if using the #6. It would maybe have been better just to have copied the posting paragraph rather than the link. 

Gary


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

How about this from my site:










*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mai...inmenu-100*

Regards, Greg


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey that's terrific. I knew I'd seen a diagram somewhere before...should have remembered it was on your site Greg....same place I got the info for my WR switch crossovers!









Gary


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

We aims to please! 

ha ha! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## noela (May 22, 2008)

Thank you for all the help, this place is great!


----------

